# I hope its a roo



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Got a new bird today. I was told its a RIR roo. It's 6 weeks old. Roo or not?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Side view


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it even a RIR?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone? 

I'm keeping it anyway. I just want to know.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I would lean towards roo


----------



## Chickenmagnet (Jul 13, 2013)

looks like a hen/pullet to my untrained eye.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I think he (now looking closer at age) is a production red. RIR are flat backed and a deeper mahogany.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the production red and from what I see I would guess pullet. I don't see spikey saddle feathers but that doesn't mean their not their. Also the comb in pretty small and pail for the age / size.

I'm changing my guess lol I just seen it says 6 weeks not 16 weeks lol. I would vote roo.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

see in the first picture I can see saddle looking feathers, but not in the rest. But seems awful comb developed for 6 weeks. I dunno. Im still bad at this game.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

The saddle and tail feathers are pointed for sure. The tail is about three inches long and the comb is about as big as my 15 week old pullets. This little 6 week old bird has a lot of signs that say its a roo. I'm just unsure because I've never raised a male.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Why did you want a Roo? To breed or protection for your girls? I think roosters are so handsome! Good luck!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a roo for yoo!!!


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd say Roo too and not RIR but production red (over here we have Isa Browns and Hyline, very similar to your production reds).


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with production red or red star. Not quite dark enough for RIR


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Why did you want a Roo? To breed or protection for your girls? I think roosters are so handsome! Good luck!


All of the above. I wanted to try to hatch my own chicks and thought I would be cool to have babies from my own chickens. I have 6 RSL pullets and wanted a roo that looks kind of like them. Plus they roam in a very large open top pen and I thought a roo would help to protect them. They are 15 weeks right now and the new roo is only 6 weeks so they are trying to get into his cage and peck him. I hope he gets big soon so I dont have to worry about the girls hurting him.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

I was looking for a RSL roo at the chicken swap today and found a lady selling very clean and healthy looking RIR. I asked how much she would charge for just one male and told her my plan and she said she'd be glad to just give me one. Even if its a production red I'm happy. They are pretty too.


----------

